
Ask HN: How to build a offline first app with mysql as back end database? - _learning_tech
We trying to build a mobile (android only) app and python3 pyqt5 based desktop app with a php mysql&#x2F;mariadb based backend hosted on a low end shared host. Mobile and desktop clients with a php web based admin panel on web. We want our mobile and desktop clients to offline capable and sync their data once they have internet connectivity with the central mysql&#x2F;mariadb database which is adminestered from the php web based admin panel. We are on low budget, cannot afford a dedicated server as it is a community (blood doners) communication app. Please, guide us.
======
WhiteOwlLion
[https://github.com/sschendel/SyncManagerAndroid-
DemoGoogleTa...](https://github.com/sschendel/SyncManagerAndroid-
DemoGoogleTasks)

